# Tax EIN number?



## Angeleyes

Question does ant one have the EIN number, trying to get a jump start on my taxes


----------



## StarzykCPA

Which EIN? You shouldn't need Uber's since the income will be on Schedule C. If you are talking about the EIN you report on your Schedule C, that would only apply if you registered for a new number for your business.


----------



## Seastriper

I have an EIN for my business in which UBER is included... Of course with rates as is = LOSS!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

StarzykCPA said:


> Which EIN? You shouldn't need Uber's since the income will be on Schedule C. If you are talking about the EIN you report on your Schedule C, that would only apply if you registered for a new number for your business.


If the OP is using TurboTax it asks for the EIN and other info as it appears on the 1099. Could this be what she is looking for?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Angeleyes said:


> Question does ant one have the EIN number, trying to get a jump start on my taxes


Just wait for your 1099 or leave it blank till you get it. Don't use a # someone on here might give you. Companies have to send them out by the end of Jan. so you'll have it soon!


----------



## UberPissed

80-0896455


----------



## Juggalo9er

Old thread but the number works


----------



## BCS DRIVER

UberPissed said:


> 80-0896455





Juggalo9er said:


> Old thread but the number works


If that's for UBER it's not correct according to my 2017 and 2018 summary of earnings. It shows in the upper right hand corner their EIN.

As to the EIN for filing. If using TurboTax it calls for your EIN in one place with the option to check "No EIN". I have a sole proprietor business with no employees and have no need for an EIN.

In another place in TT it calls for the payer's EIN. This is where you enter UBER's, or LYFT's, EIN.

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/when-does-sole-proprietor-need-ein.html

A federal employer identification number, or EIN, is a nine-digit number the IRS assigns to businesses for tax filing and reporting purposes. The IRS uses the EIN to identify the taxpayer. EINs must be used by business entities--corporations, partnerships, and limited liability companies. However, most sole proprietors don't need to obtain an EIN and can use their Social Security numbers instead. Even so, you may want to obtain an EIN anyway


----------



## Juggalo9er

BCS DRIVER said:


> If that's for UBER it's not correct according to my 2017 and 2018 summary of earnings. It shows in the upper right hand corner their EIN.
> 
> As to the EIN for filing. If using TurboTax it calls for your EIN in one place with the option to check "No EIN". I have a sole proprietor business with no employees and have no need for an EIN.
> 
> In another place in TT it calls for the payer's EIN. This is where you enter UBER's, or LYFT's, EIN.
> 
> https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/when-does-sole-proprietor-need-ein.html
> 
> A federal employer identification number, or EIN, is a nine-digit number the IRS assigns to businesses for tax filing and reporting purposes. The IRS uses the EIN to identify the taxpayer. EINs must be used by business entities--corporations, partnerships, and limited liability companies. However, most sole proprietors don't need to obtain an EIN and can use their Social Security numbers instead. Even so, you may want to obtain an EIN anyway


When I put their actual number it kept kicking it back


----------



## BCS DRIVER

That's strange. I just did an amended 1040 for 2017 using TT to include UBER earnings. Have to mail it in so it'll be interesting to see if it's accepted.


----------



## Juggalo9er

BCS DRIVER said:


> That's strange. I just did an amended 1040 for 2017 using TT to include UBER earnings. Have to mail it in so it'll be interesting to see if it's accepted.


It was already accepted


----------



## BCS DRIVER

Accepted by TT? If so why would yours be rejected if we're using the same EIN shown on 1099 or summary?



Juggalo9er said:


> It was already accepted


----------



## oldfart

Use your social security number unless you are incorporated or an LLC. If you are a one man LLC you can probably use your social security number


----------



## Juggalo9er

oldfart said:


> Use your social security number unless you are incorporated or an LLC. If you are a one man LLC you can probably use your social security number


Won't allow a social


----------



## oldfart

Juggalo9er said:


> Won't allow a social


 enter your EIN or leave it blank heres what the IRS instructions say

Enter on line D the employer identification number (EIN) that was issued to you on Form SS-4. Do not enter your SSN on this line. Do not enter another taxpayer's EIN (for example, from any Forms 1099-MISC that you received). If you do not have an EIN, leave line D blank. You need an EIN only if you have a qualified retirement plan or are required to file employment, excise, alcohol, tobacco, or firearms returns, or are a payer of gambling winnings. If you need an EIN, see the Instructions for Form SS-4. Single-member LLCs. If you are the sole owner of an LLC that is not treated as a separate entity for federal income tax purposes, enter on line D the EIN that was issued to the LLC (in the LLC's legal name) for a qualified retirement plan, to file employment, excise, alcohol, tobacco, or firearms returns, or as a payer of gambling winnings. If you do not have such an EIN, leave line D blank


----------



## Juggalo9er

oldfart said:


> enter your EIN or leave it blank heres what the IRS instructions say
> 
> Enter on line D the employer identification number (EIN) that was issued to you on Form SS-4. Do not enter your SSN on this line. Do not enter another taxpayer's EIN (for example, from any Forms 1099-MISC that you received). If you do not have an EIN, leave line D blank. You need an EIN only if you have a qualified retirement plan or are required to file employment, excise, alcohol, tobacco, or firearms returns, or are a payer of gambling winnings. If you need an EIN, see the Instructions for Form SS-4. Single-member LLCs. If you are the sole owner of an LLC that is not treated as a separate entity for federal income tax purposes, enter on line D the EIN that was issued to the LLC (in the LLC's legal name) for a qualified retirement plan, to file employment, excise, alcohol, tobacco, or firearms returns, or as a payer of gambling winnings. If you do not have such an EIN, leave line D blank


Turbo tax won't let you file with it blank


----------



## oldfart

I guess Im the last guy to do my taxes myself, with pen and paper

Id try putting in nine 9s or nine 1's

Does turbo tax have a help line? call them


----------



## FLKeys

oldfart said:


> I guess Im the last guy to do my taxes myself, with pen and paper
> 
> Id try putting in nine 9s or nine 1's
> 
> Does turbo tax have a help line? call them


I like to do a lot of things the pen & paper way, however I did finally gave up pen and paper taxes a couple of years ago. I like the advantage of electronic filing that comes with it. I did still manually check them to make sure they were right.

One disadvantage of electronic is you are forced to round your numbers. Pen & Paper I would only round my numbers if it worked to my advantage. Yes the advantage was less than 50¢ but hey I still pick-up coins off the ground when I see them.


----------

